
Facebook CDN Is Down - jbverschoor
A lot of the images are loading. Neither post-images or profile-images. Related to yesterday?
======
jbverschoor
On mobile and desktop, none of the images are loading. (And some of the
scripts).

Request Method: GET Status Code: 503 Remote Address: 194.134.6.209:443
Referrer Policy: origin-when-cross-origin

~~~
jbverschoor
I'm in the Netherlands btw.

------
stevendgarcia
Multiple CDNs have been hit, along with government sites, banks, even small
VPS and shared hosts are seeing a drastic uptick in brute force attacks. The
info war rages on...

------
batbomb
More than the CDN possibly - I am not getting whatsapp images (I wouldn't
expect those to be served by CDN, but maybe).

~~~
jbverschoor
Same here. WhatsApp attachements don’t work either. And I’m having trouble
with Instagram.

------
kmesiab
I assume Facebook uses their own CDN...

I make this assumption based on the migration of Instagram from AWS EC2
instances to their internal infrastructure some time ago.

------
piniyini
Yes WhatsApp images and videos can't be downloaded. Tried from London, UK.

------
andreapaiola
Yesterday Cloudflare, today Akamai?

~~~
bdd
Was Akamai also down or you assumed Facebook still uses Akamai? If the latter,
I can say for the last 2 years Facebook didn’t use Akamai to service any
geographic location.

------
vzhou842
lots of stuff not loading on messenger for me

